# Lake Guntersville



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Im planning a trip to Guntersville for late March in pursuit of a 10lb bass. It'll be my first time there. Im going with a bud and we're bringing our own bass boat. Does anyone have any suggestions on where to stay? Any past experiences on the lake would be helpful also.

Thanks


----------



## neagles (Aug 11, 2006)

goose pond colony is a very nice place to stay


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

After much research and deliberation I chose www.southsautyresort, I realize its not as nice as the others but you cant beat the price of $40 a night and no fee for docking. Even if it does turn out to be ******* heaven its ok because thats what trip memories are made of anyways. Ill be there from 4-7 thru 4-13, if any OGF'ers are around stop by and drink a beer. 

Im gonna work hard fishing 12 plus hours a day to get my personal best bass. Maybe my personal best gill or crappie if I get lucky throwing bass lures.


----------



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

Have a good time PigSticker! Take lots of pics and good luck on the PB bass, crappie and gill.


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

South Sauty is a nice place to stay, the guy that runs that place fishes the lake alot, so if you get any info out of him it would be worth checking out. I was there last year in the middle of march and it was just a little too early, we found a few fish shallow but not many, the time you are down there you should be able to find quite a few fish shallow. Most of our success was on rattletraps and spinnerbaits over weeds and under the docks.


----------



## TritonMark (Apr 5, 2004)

If everything goes right I will be at Lake Guntersville the last week of March. I am going down with a friend that has been there 3 or 4 other times. This will be my first time there. We are going to be staying at Covenant Cove. I will try and give you a full report when we get back. I cannot wait, I am so ready to go. 20 days and counting.......


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Waiting on that report Triton. 7 days and counting.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

A few of us are heading down there Easter weekend but we're gonna be bowfishing. Its a awesome lake to bowfish on due to all the gar, grassies, buffs and such.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

The countdown is over. Tommorrow afternoon i'll be stickin pigs in the grass on Big G. Any reports before I go Triton?


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Maybe this will help you a little: http://www.bassfanarmy.com/bfa_news_article.asp?ID=276

A couple of those guys in the top 5 gave little tidbits of info on what they found, take that and try to go from there.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks, very helpful.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Well im back in 1 peice albiet mildly sun and wind burned on my head and hands. In a word the fishing was horrible. We caught 18 fish in 7 days. I didn't get a bite for the first 2 1/2 days. We got to experience 3 straight days of new all time Alabama low temps of under 30 degrees. When the temp finally did rise it rained like a monoon all day till 5pm and we could finally get out. The last few days were sunny but had wind gust over 50 mph, a prevailing chilly north wind and 3-4 ft rollers on the lake and im in a 16.5 ft aluminum boat. As if I wasn't going to be challenged enough by Mother Nature they decided to raise the lake to full capacity bringing the water level up a 2 feet in a day and half. 

Our first day out the warmest water temp I found was 51 degrees anywhere. The water temp last Weds was 77 with the bass in full spawn mode hitting almost everything. Mostly they where catching them on lipless cranks and spinnerbaits ripped thru the grass on the shallow flats. There was some mention of lizards and Yum dingers also. With the water temp changing that drastically the fish where in shut down mode. I figured out after a few hours on the water and some recon at the boathouse that they weren't going to chase anything. So after a day or so we went almost exclusively with soft plastics fished Texas rigged. 

We quickly realized that the dark green flat, no flake plastics were the only ones they'd touch. I'd rather fish weightless with a soft plastic but the prevailing wind didn't allow it. I had to use a 1/16oz bullet weight to get the lure down. I got most of them on a 6" FLW lizard with a Gamagatsu #2 offset worm hook. The bigger weights and the wide gap hooks were gathering too much moss on the bottom so we had to fish as light as possible yet heavy enough to fight the wind. We got some on dingers, slug-gos, flukes, craws and shaky heads but most on lizards.

We mostly had to fish in coves out of the wind. We tried to fish some ledges and points but as soon as we'd put down the 15lb anchor we'd start dragging it. We'd be off our mark in only a few cast not to mention freezing in the fierce, snarling wind. 

Even though the fishing was horrible i'll be going back to Big G soon. It's an easy 9-10 hour drive on 98&#37; interstate highway. The prices are right. Its not too overdeveloped. The real reason though is because of the optimism I felt of maybe hooking a 7 pounder on every cast. After seeing how fat these fish were for there size I realized it would probably only take an 18" fish for a 5 pounder. That fact kept me highly motivated the whole week. In Ohio that largie weighs about 3 to 3.5. Catching a 10lb fish starts to seem like a possibility when you realize it would probably only have to be about 22" or so. You do have to realize thought that these fish are belly down for the spawn and probably won't hold quite this much weight at anytime the rest of the year. 

p.s. I did accomplish my goal of getting a new personal best bass on the trip. Not the largie I was hoping for but I finally caught a spotted bass. It was actually a nice specimen at just over 2lbs.


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

hey pigsticker, i prolly should have got your phone number, cuz i could have gave you some up to date info on guntersville since i was down there from 3/31-4/6. Gunterville is awesome even in the nasty weather on 4/5 I had an 8-11 and 7-08. where did you fish primarily on the lake? mid-lake? Did you fish North and South sauty. Seibold also had a ton of fish at the mouth of it. The key was fishing ultra slow.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I actaully stayed at South Sauty creek. We tried both sides of the creek and even town creek but we didn't catch one in the creeks. We caught them all in the main river. I wish I wouldve been there on 4-5-07 because the 3 record lows were on the 7-9th that ruined everything for days.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

We were there bowfishing Easter weekend...Saw alota bass at night while out shootin fish..Saw the most around the mouth of town creek....Didn't see as many as we usually do though due to the cold front. We didn end up with a 47# flathead and a few 35-40# grass carp alot with a bunch of gar and commons.


----------

